# Outerwear Preferences...



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Just curious what you guys prefer for outerwear...brands, types. Quiksilver has always worked for me, TRice line is always top notch and anything GoreTex is A-game. DC and Volcom are good stuff...I like DC's jackets, but not their pants and I like Volcom's pants, but not their jackets. Burton is okay, Their AK Gore line is good stuff. Just interested in everybody else's interests.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Burton 2L and vent pants are basically all I wear now. Along with north face jackets or hoodies from Mue | Home


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm a big fan of oakley gear. You can pick up some pretty good tech gear on OakleyVault for pretty cheap.

Oakley Sunglasses, Oakley Goggles, and Apparel - Oakley Vault 

I've also rode with some 686 gear with no issues.


----------



## whatupdet (Jun 3, 2013)

Have you worn much Oakley? I'm thinking about the crowbar but reading mixed reviews about nose discomfort.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

whatupdet said:


> Have you worn much Oakley? I'm thinking about the crowbar but reading mixed reviews about nose discomfort.


All personal preference, all I wear are Crowbars and I love them. I've got like 4-5 different pairs.

As for outerwear, ANALOG, all day. Some of the higher-end AK pieces are appealing to me as well, but I don't need that level of tech in my outerwear.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

whatupdet said:


> Have you worn much Oakley? I'm thinking about the crowbar but reading mixed reviews about nose discomfort.


yeah I wear Oakley goggles and outerwear. I've had good luck with both pants and jacket from Oakley, two seasons with 30 days each and no tears or loose seams.

Good pockets and media storage options too, good fit. I haven't had any issues honestly.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I have Quicksilver, Analog, O'Neil x2, Oakley, and DC jackets.... But i also have and swear by SweetProtection....!!!

I love the sweet for the colder weather, but the TailGunner jacket i have is a little heavy and not really good once it gets as warm as -5... When it gets down past -10 i use more layers rather than this jacket so i can remove as needed... And really love the O'Neils when it gets there...

Trousers i only wear Burton Cargo pants, as they fit me without me walking on the bottoms so much, and the pockets work for me as well, as i don't like stuff in jacket pockets, easy to fall on and damage, less so on the outside of you leg by your knee... Haha


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I've worn a Grenade jacket for the last 4 seasons. The thing is still solid. I go through pants quite a bit. They just get shredded after a hard season of riding and hiking rails. Of those that have impressed me most with quality have been the Special Blend Toofer and Nomis Simon Cargo.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

Volcom all the way... Their goretex pants are amazing. I have a Quicksilver jacket I like but its a little lighter (10k) and I have a Billabong jacket that I use for deep powder days (15k).


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

whatupdet said:


> Have you worn much Oakley? I'm thinking about the crowbar but reading mixed reviews about nose discomfort.


I had a pair of crowbars but sold them on eBay. I had issues with them fogging, which I think was a fit issue for me. And I've never really been a big fan of the thick foam layer that is on Oakley goggles. Just my preference...I've got multiple pairs of Quik Hubbles and love 'em. They sit closer to my face and the peripheral vision is unreal. The versatility of switching different lenses on Oakleys is a plus though.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

jwelsh83 said:


> I had a pair of crowbars but sold them on eBay. I had issues with them fogging, which I think was a fit issue for me. And I've never really been a big fan of the thick foam layer that is on Oakley goggles. Just my preference...I've got multiple pairs of Quik Hubbles and love 'em. They sit closer to my face and the peripheral vision is unreal. The versatility of switching different lenses on Oakleys is a plus though.


Have to agree with this. The Oakley peripheral vision could be better. But I do like the lens choices. I have Airbrakes which are far easier to change than the Crowbars.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Goretex is rad.

I'm a Volcom fan.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Have to agree with this. The Oakley peripheral vision could be better. But I do like the lens choices. I have Airbrakes which are far easier to change than the Crowbars.


+1 more for airbrakes


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> Goretex is rad.
> 
> I'm a Volcom fan.


Volcom pants are rad. Love the TDS and baldface pants. I don't know...just can't get into their jackets...


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

Burton Cargo 10k/10k and Vent Pants 15k/10k
Bonfire (forgot the name) Jacket 15k/10k

I have yet to have any issues with either brand, plus they were both easy to find for cheap.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Donutz said:


> Have to agree with this. The Oakley peripheral vision could be better. But I do like the lens choices. I have Airbrakes which are far easier to change than the Crowbars.


Oakley has the best lens optics in the industry, by far.

If you guys are worried about swapping lenses, just do what I do, buy 5 frames and outfit them with 5 different lens colors. Voila!


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Oakley has the best lens optics in the industry, by far.
> 
> If you guys are worried about swapping lenses, just do what I do, buy 5 frames and outfit them with 5 different lens colors. Voila!


Where did you find extra frames? I have multiple A-frame lenses, and have had no luck finding frames from Oakley or ebay.:dunno:


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

backstop13 said:


> +1 more for airbrakes


Airbrake lenses area great and lens change mechanism is good. But peripheral vision is not as good as the Crowbar and the frame makes these creaking sounds when twisted.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

bmaniga said:


> Where did you find extra frames? I have multiple A-frame lenses, and have had no luck finding frames from Oakley or ebay.:dunno:


I've bought them all second-hand. Either through forums, Craigslist, or friends who were off-loading extra pairs. 

Try Ad Hunt'r - Search ALL of Craigslist™ and more!


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Big fan of Burton outerwear. Here is my current lineup. 

Pants and Jacket:

Burton Insulated Poacher Pants & Jacket (for really cold weather)

Burton AK 2L Cyclic Pants

Holden Denim 10k Pants 

Rossignol Hornet Pants (not a fan, got a tear on first session)

686 Insulated Mannual Cracked Jacket

Gloves & Mittens:

Almost anything Burton and Dakine

Goggles:

Dragon (can't remember the model)

Von Zipper John Jackson Feenom

Layering:

Airblaster Ninja Suit (these things are awesome I love them on cold weather)

Sessions tops/bottoms (only thing I will buy from them)


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I tend to buy Burton AK 2L jackets because they seem to fit well and keep me warm. 

I've also had success with Foursquare snowboarding jackets.

For goggles it's Oakley Airbrakes for sure!


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Will probably be rocking Homeschool outerwear for a long time, need to pick up some of their pants too.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Whatever's on sale and isn't completely hideous


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Deviant said:


> Will probably be rocking Homeschool outerwear for a long time, need to pick up some of their pants too.


I am loving the HS school jackets. Their pants are just as well made but I wish the cut was a little more baggy. At least with the ones I tried they were.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I just took the plunge on oakley goretex jacket and pants


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

I have 3 Nike Juniper Gore-Tex jackets, plus one that I sold to my dad. Probably the most tech for the least cash you can get (all of them were $200 or under). I've had jackets from a ton of board outerwear companies. They have all held up well. My fave pants so far are a pair of Northface Fargo cargos, they seem pretty bombproof and super comfy. I also have a pair of Lib Tech bibs for super wet days. They don't appear as tough but they work well enough. Last year I had the 686 Smarty cargos which were great but I slimmed out of them.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Deviant said:


> Will probably be rocking Homeschool outerwear for a long time, need to pick up some of their pants too.


Honestly never heard of homeschool outerwear...nice stuff. Baker series looks good, expensive too.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Scored a couple DC Jackets :thumbsup: One for $72, originally $180 and another for $108, originally $270. All from DC's website. They must be looking to offload. Every third party website is still high.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> I am loving the HS school jackets. Their pants are just as well made but I wish the cut was a little more baggy. At least with the ones I tried they were.


I haven't tried on any other their pants, which did you try on? Only asking because if I buy them it will have to be online, they aren't carried here (suggested to the local shop though).

I can also vouch for their baselayer, just awesome. Surprised more companies aren't catching on to Cocona.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Peak Performance top to bottom and, maybe, Burton pants.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Flylow Quantum Jacket / BC Magnum Pants

Warm and Dry all season long :yahoo:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Deviant said:


> I haven't tried on any other their pants, which did you try on? Only asking because if I buy them it will have to be online, they aren't carried here (suggested to the local shop though).
> 
> I can also vouch for their baselayer, just awesome. Surprised more companies aren't catching on to Cocona.



I'll have to look it up. I have two styles and both were cut more like you'd expect fro Arcteryx than a snowboard outerwear company. Athletic. They were comfortable enough and performed in all the right ways. I just like my pants with a little more room.

I agree thay their base layers are super nice. I have the heavy weight set. They are sort of a mid layer too. In the coldest Colorado conditions they are not enough. They do work exceptionally well down to the low teens for me. For the really cold stuff I have to add a lightweight base layer to it. The cocona is comfy and surprisingly warm for the weight. Very durable so far too. Third season on them.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Whatever's on sale and isn't completely hideous


:thumbsup: 
I go for whatever quality brand is on sale. Made me wear XL spyder pants although I looked a bit ridiculous with them :laugh: (around 150$ and in use for 10 seasons and still waterproof! Ony repaced them cause I found Patagonia pants that fit me perfectly for 100 instead of 500.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

ETM said:


> I just took the plunge on oakley goretex jacket and pants


Did you score some off of Oakley Vault?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> I'll have to look it up. I have two stules and both were cut more like you'd expect fro Arcteryx than a snowboard outerwear company. Athletic. They were comfortable enough and performed in all the right ways. I just like my pants with a little more room.
> 
> I agree thay their base layers are super nice. I have the heavy weight set. They are sort of a mid layer too. In the coldest Colorado conditions they are not enough. They do work exceptionally well down to the low teens for me. For the really cold stuff I have to add a lightweight base layer to it. The cocona is comfy and surprisingly warm for the weight. Very durable so far too. Third season on them.


Right on, the only baselayer I have from them is the Airbreather II. Biggest thing I've noticed, aside from the durability is odor resistance. Wore the same base layer for almost my entire time in Telluride and even by the last day there was no odor to it at all.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Anybody else have an OCD with accumulating gear? I got more jackets than pants but I can't seem to pass on deals for some things...I must have 8-10 jackets or so.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

jwelsh83 said:


> Anybody else have an OCD with accumulating gear? I got more jackets than pants but I can't seem to pass on deals for some things...I must have 8-10 jackets or so.


Totally, mostly just jackets. I have half a closet of them right now, I need to stay off sale sites like Whiskeymilitia.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Sudden_Death said:


> Totally, mostly just jackets. I have half a closet of them right now, I need to stay off sale sites like Whiskeymilitia.


Right on man :eusa_clap: I've got khaki colored cargos, goretex jean pants, camo pants, and black pants...you can pretty much find endless jackets that go with any of those. I think the UPS guy and I are pretty tight by now. "So what did you get today?"


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

jwelsh83 said:


> Anybody else have an OCD with accumulating gear? I got more jackets than pants but I can't seem to pass on deals for some things...I must have 8-10 jackets or so.


My friends and I are the same. A close friend of mine has literally 2 closets full of old outerwear, ranging from OG Analog, AK, Ronin, etc. It's insane. That's in addition to his 20+ boards.

I've got like 6-7 jackets with roughly the same amount of pants, but I always end up wearing the same 1-2 outfits all season long lol

#gearwhore


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Deviant said:


> Will probably be rocking Homeschool outerwear for a long time, need to pick up some of their pants too.


I'm loving their stuff as well. I managed to pick up a Naked Raygun jacket and pants (forget the name) toward the end of the season for about $200. Not bad for how water proof and breathable the stuff is. The only complaint I have so far is the sleeve length of the jacket is too short. Should have gotten a large...but being 5'9" I thought a medium would fit fine.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

jwelsh83 said:


> Anybody else have an OCD with accumulating gear? I got more jackets than pants but I can't seem to pass on deals for some things...I must have 8-10 jackets or so.


With me its gloves. I just ordered my 8th set of gloves. Trying to find the perfect pair. :dizzy:


----------



## mikeg (Oct 30, 2012)

LuckyRVA said:


> I'm loving their stuff as well. I managed to pick up a Naked Raygun jacket and pants (forget the name) toward the end of the season for about $200. Not bad for how water proof and breathable the stuff is. The only complaint I have so far is the sleeve length of the jacket is too short. Should have gotten a large...but being 5'9" I thought a medium would fit fine.


I'm another big fan of Homeschool. I had been riding in their Night Witch pullover last season, but a couple of the teeth busted off the side zip (apparently this almost never happens) and since they're out of the Night Witch, they're sending a Naked Raygun over. Awesome products and amazing customer service. :thumbsup:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I need more pants and jacket bad. I'm not good at accumulating any gear. I get like 1 item and destroy it and replace it. Makes it worthwhile to get good shit.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, I tend to stick with my outerwear until it's completely done for. I definitely need a new jacket for next season. New pants wouldn't be a bad idea either.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

LuckyRVA said:


> With me its gloves. I just ordered my 8th set of gloves. Trying to find the perfect pair. :dizzy:


I try to stick with GoreTex mitts if I can get them for a good price and end of year sale. They're pricey, but will last awhile. I've got like, 2 pairs...no OCD there lol


----------



## Flylo (Jun 26, 2013)

jwelsh83 said:


> Anybody else have an OCD with accumulating gear? I got more jackets than pants but I can't seem to pass on deals for some things...I must have 8-10 jackets or so.


I have a serious GAS (gear acquisition syndrome) with goggles!! They're just so nice and shiny.


Jackets, I aways look at Burtons "Sig Fit" stuff, I find them to be awesome, baggy enough without being too baggy, and they feel super comfortable. a second layer fits perfectly too.

Pants I have Thirtytwo Blahzay, again, baggy but not too baggy.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Flylo said:


> I have a serious GAS (gear acquisition syndrome) with goggles!! They're just so nice and shiny.


Me too. I'm partial to the Quik Hubble Goggles. I've got two pair and always look forward to new releases. I'm guaranteed to acquire atleast another 2 pair this year. I've already bought a Quik GoreTex Jacket and another 2 DC Jackets already from end of year sales...it only gets worse. I always have to allocate a snowboarding fund each pay. A credit card would only get me in trouble...


----------



## X-raycat (May 5, 2013)

jwelsh83 said:


> Me too. I'm partial to the Quik Hubble Goggles. I've got two pair and always look forward to new releases. I'm guaranteed to acquire atleast another 2 pair this year. I've already bought a Quik GoreTex Jacket and another 2 DC Jackets already from end of year sales...it only gets worse. I always have to allocate a snowboarding fund each pay. A credit card would only get me in trouble...


Mate where do you get Quicksilver Gore Tex?

I cant see it on there website. I love my Quik Jacket but its only 8k


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

X-raycat said:


> Mate where do you get Quicksilver Gore Tex?
> 
> I cant see it on there website. I love my Quik Jacket but its only 8k


I really don't buy any of my gear off the brand websites...although my DC jackets were cheaper straight from DC's website. I usually go to dogfuck.com. You most likely won't find any of their gore jackets on Quik's website because they're most likely sold out and with the 2014 season around the corner, they'll be rolling out the new line. I got the TRice Symbol goretex jacket on sale probably a month ago. I checked dogfunk's website...nothing. Most likely sold out. I'd wait for the 2014 stuff. They've got a good line coming out.


----------



## Lachymac (Jul 2, 2013)

X-raycat said:


> Mate where do you get Quicksilver Gore Tex?
> 
> I cant see it on there website. I love my Quik Jacket but its only 8k


It's the first jacket they have listed.. T Rice Gore Shell it's called. $600 bucks though it ain't cheap.

I'm thinking of getting the hydro jacket, tried one on today and it felt really good.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Lachymac said:


> It's the first jacket they have listed.. T Rice Gore Shell it's called. $600 bucks though it ain't cheap.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the hydro jacket, tried one on today and it felt really good.


It also depends on which area you live, what Quiksilver.com you'll get. US, Australia, Europe, etc...it could be sold out on that area's, Quicksilver.com store.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

jwelsh83 said:


> Anybody else have an OCD with accumulating gear? I got more jackets than pants but I can't seem to pass on deals for some things...I must have 8-10 jackets or so.


Same here; got a pretty full walk-in. I am pretty sure I can open up my own big&tall snowboarding clothing rental shop.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

I've always been fond of the volcolm outerwear I've owned but I really dont have a prefrence when it comes to brands. I usually just try to find something I think looks cool and hopefully not worn by everyone and their mother on the slopes.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

for me its anything thats big/tall enough to make me look like a steezy powder gangsta because we all know thats the only way to make ur riding look pro :laugh: 

saga outerwear is usually good for that. i also have a few analog, ride and DC jackets and pants and happy with all of them. 

looking at a new jacket for next year. thinking the bonfire barrel jacket. 3 in 1 removable insulation shell, 30k waterproofing with a bode merrill inspired signature fit with added length :yahoo:

or might pick up a bonfire hood jacket for cheaper

when it comes to base layers, ice breaker is the shit!! expensive but man is it ever worth it


----------

